# Siemens Simoreg



## wincc (11 März 2008)

Hallo

Habe sehr viele Simens Simoreg Tyristorsteller auf Lager

Analoge und Halbdigitale teilweise auch Volldigitale.....

bis 300A


einfach mal eine PN schreiben und anfragen

Preis verhandelbar


----------



## edison (11 März 2008)

6RA70 oder 6RA23 oder 6RA24?
Rechnung möglich?


----------



## wincc (11 März 2008)

6RA22, 6RA23 und 6RA24    Rechung schlecht da von privat 

was benötigst du denn?


----------



## edison (11 März 2008)

6RA23 und 24 4Q mit 15A
6RA23 1Q (100A?)
Neugeräte?


----------



## wincc (11 März 2008)

werde morgen früh gleich ins lager sehn und dir bescheid geben


----------



## wincc (22 März 2008)

Hallo habe heute 2 6RA24 4Q mit 60A Ankerstrom bekommen. 

Beide waren nur Übergangsweise für 8Wochen im Einsatz da mein Kunde auf 6RA70 Lieferung wartete. 

meine anderen Geräte werden gerade in eine Liste aufgenommen

Bei Interesse bitte ich um Gebot


----------



## wincc (23 März 2008)

Hallo die Geräteliste wie versprochen 

Simoreg 

2 Stück 6RA24 / 4 Q / 60A

3 Stück 6RA22 / 4 Q / 60A

mehrere 6RA2218 6DV62     / 4 Q / 30A

 mehrere 6RA2218 6DS22    / 1 Q / 30A

mehrere 6RA2218 8DK26   / 1 Q / 22A

diverse Simoreg 6RA21 von 15-400A


Bei Interesse bitte ich um Gebot


Bei Interesse bitte ich um Gebot


----------



## wincc (30 März 2008)

Alle Teile Günstig (verhandelbar) abzugeben


----------



## Franz9859 (16 April 2009)

Ist ein 6RA-2218-6DV62-0 noch lieferbar


----------

